# Dissatisfaction with Amtech Software



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

posted elsewhere but no response, just found this site so, here goes...

Probably die on it's feet this one but, I need to vent my spleen.
Amtech form filling software, used it for years. Every year they make it prettier, downsize it's functionality, increase its price. You have to take out 'support' to enable you to receive upgrades/updates...bit of a con, but...
Anyway, took out 2007 support [but refused to upgrade to v.2007 as it was purely a cosmetic change]. Late 2006 BS5266 [emergency lighting stds] changed. March 2007 no upgrade. forms were being completed to the old standard. Contacted them " oh, we are on with it". Regular monthly calls to them and the best that they can come up with is..." buy a pad of forms and fill them in by hand"...yeah,right!!
that's what we bought the software for in the first place.
It is now november 2007 and I have received invoice for 2008 support. Guess what? Pay for 2008 and they have cured the problem!!!!!!! anybody else out there having this trouble or is anyone that uses the software just resigned to the fact? or has nobody else noticed the error? 

Do not know how many uk sparks view this page, but all comments invited [or suggestions as to what weight of brick I should deposit through their windows] We are thinking of litigation, prolly too costly though.

RANT FINISHES









On a lighter note. Anybody know of a good cheap design [elec] program?? 

Apologies for a heated first post but.....:whistling2:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Sounds odd Trimex.

Amtech are a reputable software company. Are you sure you don't have something mixed up somewhere?

Maybe you should try another approach. I am sure that they would want to safeguard their reputation. 

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Nope. Def not mixed up. This has been going on for ages. I have e-mail proof from them that there is a fault. Basically, when you fill in the E Lighting forms with the software all the references are to the old standard. Rang them on the morning of our annual NIC Inspection in may, and made a note of it on the front of my BS toshow to the NIC man. He was well aware of the fault and told me of contractors who bought the 2007 version and were blissfuly unaware that it was not current.
On the whole the software is v.good but we do a LOT of E Light Inspection/Tests and the best that they can come up with is 'fill 'em in by hand'

Just found out that the Premier Care Extra and FastTest plus can be renewed by monthly direct debit, asked them about this today and they denied it. When we mentioned this to them today they admitted that an incorrect mailshot had been sent to people who renew support in december.

I am just annoyed that the software,albeit a small part but non the less important to us, is not up to date; and we have been fobbed off with the 'use a Biro option'
We have been with them for years, but this is getting to be a bit of a 'saga'

Rant finishes:whistling2: I will keep the forum posted with any updates


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Good grief. Bad luck eh! Pity that just the bit you need is the uncorrected part. Rather than continually spopil my days I would choose the 'biro'.

For our US chums a BIRO is an ink roller pen.

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

It is just their total lack of concern and the level of complacency that makes my old and thin blood boil. Today received yet another promo 'open the door to 2008' mailshot. Pity that they cannot put a bit more effort into making their product work.  Got my F.D. to contact them today and they are 'getting back to me' with an 'offer'...can't wait!
I would be interested to know of anyone else experiencing this problem

Anyway, I don't want to use their software for design [already have their 'single cable' tool] do you know of any 'good AND cheap' design programs??
Thanks


----------



## trickster77 (Apr 28, 2007)

I was thinking of using Amtech myself. Not sure what software to use now. oh well need some thinking time.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't get me wrong. The software is very good for the form filling, certificate tracking and single cable design. It is the companies attitude, marketting and complacency.

Whoop de woo , one of the 'enhancements' to the 2008 version is the ability [apparently] to be able to fill in Gas Test Certs....not sure how useful this is to the majority of UK sparks :whistling2: .

read the small print...If you do not take out support then you do not get any updates. If you take out support then you get reduced rates on the rest of the products.

'IF' we renew, and it is a BIG IF! we get " as a valued customer and for paying early" a FREE upgrade to the support Xtra package! excellent vfm until you read the small [and it is small] print. Renew before 14th dec and get the upgrade for the remaining period of your present support package; ours runs out on 16th dec so we get *2* days for free!


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

*....it begins, again!!*

Thought I had put this one to bed. But oh no just discovered that the error has still not been corrected!!!! I had not spotted it, I stupidly assumed that since they told me that it had been corrected before I paid my 2008 fees that it had actually been corrected...how stupid was that?? But they have promised me that it will be corrected in the 2009 version! So that's all ok then . They have been at it since Nov 2006;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Their complacency and lack of commitment is now beyond a joke . I am so mad I cannot even put it into words . Anyone else use AMTECH? Anyone else noticed the Emergency Lighting paperwork is worthless?

Rant finishes.!


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

sounds like a good one for the sale of goods act, ie satisfactory quality and fit for purpose


----------

